# Where's Milky?



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

I haven't seen him in a while? Has he left?


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Apparently so, is this board on self destruct?


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu (Feb 24, 2013)

Thread the other day said left voluntarily for time being I believe


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Fair enough


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2014)

Lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

He's moved to South America.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

latblaster said:


> He's moved to South America.


The south american government are in talks with north america about getting an internet cable installed running to milks new house. Poor lads got his laptop set up and all he can see is


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Is he gonna be working for the dea? :lol:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

A very sad day. Pro-10 lost a rep and the forum one of the farest mods on here


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

Wheyman said:


> A very sad day. Pro-10 lost a rep and the forum one of the farest mods on here


 :lol: needed something to make me laugh on a monday thanks


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

man_dem03 said:


> :lol: needed something to make me laugh on a monday thanks


he wasnt here to be liked


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> he wasnt here to be liked


But he was though.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I always found him to be sound and decent. Whatever it is that led to his decision of staying away I hope will resolve itself sooner rather than later.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Always liked milky, not sure whats hes done to **** everyone off tbh, not easy being a mod cos no cnut ever abides by the rules, then feel hard done to when told to follow the rules, which im guessing is what happened here


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

latblaster said:


> But he was though.


yes he was, a very decent bloke as well


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Maybe he will return if we all used hes hunting call, "Milky Milky"


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

good bloke Milky. Sorry to see him go.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

PLauGE said:


> Always liked milky, *not sure whats hes done to **** everyone off tbh,* not easy being a mod cos no cnut ever abides by the rules, then feel hard done to when told to follow the rules, which im guessing is what happened here


It's the internet, kids don't need a real reason to be p!ssed at anyone these days!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

He probably left as he got fed up with the amount of total bell ends on here recently.

And yes i do include myself in that. :thumb:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Still posting elsewhere so ...................


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

im genuinely curious where he's gone, he lived on here. he did go a bit fruity once he got his modship and was given the ban hammer. shame. i'll always have my infractions to remember him by though


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i had sh*t of my misses couple years back.'your on their again talkin to your bum chum mates well you can fck of' so i only come on here now when she goes bed or if she fcks of out i go on pof lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> good bloke Milky. Sorry to see him go.


Yea he did seem like a genuine likeable guy and always posted some good stuff on here


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Sorry to see him go, when I first joined years ago he was one of the most helpful people in getting me started. sent me free gym vests for nothing either, good chap.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> He probably left as he got fed up with the amount of total bell ends on here recently.
> 
> And yes i do include myself in that. :thumb:


Hard not to be a bellend with the arrivals of the latest bellends.

Pity milky left. He was good at cleaning the place up too


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Hope he will be back soon


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Wise up lads!!! lmao he has not died...yous are going on like ol milky popped his creamy top and won't be back to give yous your bobos lol

feks sake so melodramatic


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

all the zyzz threads got too much for him :laugh:

seriously though milkys alright. hope he atleast sticks around as a member if not a mod


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

I remember reading him say to someone recently something along the lines of "people come and go.....the forum moves on regardless" He also made hypothetical reference in the same post to the fact that it was Lorians board and if it came to a situation where he himself (Milky) no longer posted he wouldn't be bothered and his life would go on. I thought at the time that someone with 45000 posts in 5 years would have a big gap in their life surely if they no longer posted on here. Never thought that within a couple of months he would be gone and no longer posting (apparently?)

Saw someone say he was still posting elsewhere? No idea where that might be but wonder if he is posting prolifically or is spending less time on the boards.....

No idea what happened but assume it was something big...my guess is he had a bust up with Lorian and was told to fuk off and start his own forum :lol:

Joking aside, always seemed decent enough as a person and hope he is doing ok


----------



## Onetomany (Feb 13, 2014)

Feel sorry for this guy that wheyman dude got 2 threads with tons of pages lol

Some nice replies tho man must be a liked dude milky bar kid


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Onetomany said:


> Feel sorry for this guy that wheyman dude got 2 threads with tons of pages lol
> 
> Some nice replies tho man must be a liked dude milky bar kid


Is there not a good luck Milky thread???


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Onetomany said:


> Feel sorry for this guy that wheyman dude got 2 threads with tons of pages lol
> 
> Some nice replies tho man must be a liked dude milky bar kid


Yeah but wheymans thread was mostly reps asking when they are getting their stuff

"I put it in the post... I swear... It put the wrong address"


----------



## Onetomany (Feb 13, 2014)

gummyp said:


> Yeah but wheymans thread was mostly reps asking when they are getting their stuff
> 
> "I put it in the post... I swear... It put the wrong address"


Haha yeah some big dude was saying that taking the ****


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Double J said:


> I remember reading him say to someone recently something along the lines of "people come and go.....the forum moves on regardless" He also made hypothetical reference in the same post to the fact that it was Lorians board and if it came to a situation where he himself (Milky) no longer posted he wouldn't be bothered and his life would go on. I thought at the time that someone with 45000 posts in 5 years would have a big gap in their life surely if they no longer posted on here. Never thought that within a couple of months he would be gone and no longer posting (apparently?)
> 
> Saw someone say he was still posting elsewhere? No idea where that might be but wonder if he is posting prolifically or is spending less time on the boards.....
> 
> ...


Members come n go, life goes on, the forum will be fine without him. No member is indispensable!


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Members come n go, life goes on, the forum will be fine without him. No member is indispensable!


Threads going nowhere

THREAD CLOSED MOUTH BREATHERS


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

WTF? How'd I miss this. I had noticed his pictures was gone but didn't realise he'd left lol. He was one of the first people to greet me on here and also to say that it was ok that I had long hair, he wouldn't judge me :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> WTF? How'd I miss this. I had noticed his pictures was gone but didn't realise he'd left lol. He was one of the first people to greet me on here and also to say that it was ok that I had long hair, he wouldn't judge me :lol:


he lied. he used to take the piss out of you when you weren't listening


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

He could not handle the power of being a mod, most people cant, many are called but few are chosen, this is the main reason I won't be a mod, you need to focus 24/7 or it will over power you, and make you go insane.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Wonder what forum all these x mods and x senior members post on.....


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/259179-such-change-forum.htmlhttp://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/259179-such-change-forum.html


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Members come n go, life goes on, the forum will be fine without him. No member is indispensable!


IMO no other member can bring what Milky brought to the forums. Anytime I logged in there would be atleast a few 10+ page discussion threads created by him, he always had something interesting to say. Took the time to write helpful, informative replies and was very knowledgeable. In that sense he is/was indispensable. The void when he left is obvious, even on this very active forum.

If I was Lorian I'd pay him to post on here tbh that's the difference he made!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Love2DL said:


> IMO no other member can bring what Milky brought to the forums.* Anytime I logged in there would be atleast a few 10+ page discussion threads created by him*, he always had something interesting to say. Took the time to write helpful, informative replies and was very knowledgeable. In that sense he is/was indispensable. The void when he left is obvious, even on this very active forum.
> 
> If I was Lorian I'd pay him to post on here tbh that's the difference he made!


Any of them ever related to diet or training lol or more like 'do aliens exist?' and 'what's the best cafe you've ever been to?' sort of stuff?


----------



## dannyp90 (Aug 21, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Any of them ever related to diet or training lol or more like 'do aliens exist?' and 'what's the best cafe you've ever been to?' sort of stuff?


Enough people on here talk about fitness he brought potentially new traffic to the site


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Any of them ever related to diet or training lol or more like 'do aliens exist?' and 'what's the best cafe you've ever been to?' sort of stuff?


Every diet and training question has already been repeated hundreds of times.. gets boring seeing the same stuff day in day out.

What Milky posted was different and engaging, evident by the amount of replies his threads got.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Love2DL said:


> IMO no other member can bring what Milky brought to the forums. Anytime I logged in there would be atleast a few 10+ page discussion threads created by him, he always had something interesting to say. Took the time to write helpful, informative replies and was very knowledgeable. In that sense he is/was indispensable. The void when he left is obvious, even on this very active forum.
> 
> If I was Lorian I'd pay him to post on here tbh that's the difference he made!


I've nothing against the guy, always got on with him although he went a bit fruity once he became a mod. Now, on to this quoted post. You are either milky or you are on ****ing crack. He had the nerve to comment on my lack of training posts once, threads started:

Anyone watching Splash ?

Anyone visiting Turkey this year....

Thai Brides...

Anyone had there fridge freezer lose its gas ?

Dog owners, question re innoculations ?

Red light areas

Have you ever seen a live Badger ?

Have you used a prostitute ?

Ugly porn stars ?

Talk to me about porn...

Evander Holyfield in Celeb BB...

Does anyone have a reclining chair ?

tonights tea...

What age did you lose your virginity ?

Hmm


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> I've nothing against the guy, always got on with him although he went a bit fruity once he became a mod. Now, on to this quoted post. You are either milky or you are on ****ing crack. He had the nerve to comment on my lack of training posts once, threads started:
> 
> Anyone watching Splash ?
> 
> ...


Did you make that one up!?


----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

Love2DL said:


> IMO no other member can bring what Milky brought to the forums. Anytime I logged in there would be atleast a few 10+ page discussion threads created by him, he always had something interesting to say. Took the time to write helpful, informative replies and was very knowledgeable. In that sense he is/was indispensable. The void when he left is obvious, even on this very active forum.
> 
> If I was Lorian I'd pay him to post on here tbh that's the difference he made!


Man crush?


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> I've nothing against the guy, always got on with him although he went a bit fruity once he became a mod. Now, on to this quoted post. You are either milky or you are on ****ing crack. He had the nerve to comment on my lack of training posts once, threads started:
> 
> Anyone watching Splash ?
> 
> ...


I'm on crack.

Your threads are as mad as his mate and you know it lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

GolfDelta said:


> Did you make that one up!?


No. It's there mate. Question needed asking I guess


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Love2DL said:


> I'm on crack.
> 
> Your threads are as mad as his mate and you know it lol


yeh but I dont profess to bring anything to the forum only a bit of piss taking and light hearted nonsense


----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

Ashcrapper said:


> I've nothing against the guy, always got on with him although he went a bit fruity once he became a mod. Now, on to this quoted post. You are either milky or you are on ****ing crack. He had the nerve to comment on my lack of training posts once, threads started:
> 
> Anyone watching Splash ?
> 
> ...


Surely he must have been quite clued up on aas then or had some area of expertise as all the current mods seem to be knowledgeable in some bodybuilding related manner

He cant have been as useless as you describe


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> yeh but I dont profess to bring anything to the forum only a bit of piss taking and light hearted nonsense


Well it's me saying it not Milky. In the same way if you left people would miss your posts and when Breeda there got banned, same story.

So why question anybody speaking good of him?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> yeh but I dont profess to bring anything to the forum only a bit of piss taking and light hearted nonsense


Exactly,talking of the 'massive void' left is nonsense.Gen con traffic is down,that's probably it.Oh and more interesting/slightly controversial threads stay open longer without THREAD CLOSED appearing with no explanation.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

breeda said:


> Surely he must have been quite clued up on aas then or had some area of expertise as all the current mods seem to be knowledgeable in some bodybuilding related manner
> 
> He cant have been as useless as you describe


He had no area of expertise.He was on here 24/7 though which meant the other mods didn't have to be.....


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Love2DL said:


> Well it's me saying it not Milky. In the same way if you left people would miss your posts and when Breeda there got banned, same story.
> 
> So why question anybody speaking good of him?


you're missing the point I'm making mate. I'm not questioning anyone speaking good of him, makes no odds to me. like I said, I got on well with him apart from the odd moderating tantrum but can see why he pissed a lot of people off.

the point im making is people keep going on about how the forum is much more diet and training focused and its miles better and more serious because of people banned which it isnt, its just got less threads started, then look at Milkys threads! mr pot say hello to mr kettle


----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

Love2DL said:


> Well it's me saying it not Milky. In the same way if you left people would miss your posts and when Breeda there got banned, same story.
> 
> So why question anybody speaking good of him?


I've not been banned. Maybe you mean that breda a few have mistaken me for



GolfDelta said:


> He had no area of expertise.He was on here 24/7 though which meant the other mods didn't have to be.....


Perhaps his lack of being able to make any meaningful contribution to the more important threads has led to him no longer being a member


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> I've nothing against the guy, always got on with him although he went a bit fruity once he became a mod. Now, on to this quoted post. You are either milky or you are on ****ing crack. He had the nerve to comment on my lack of training posts once, threads started:
> 
> Anyone watching Splash ?
> 
> ...


I found that one particularly engaging.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Bashy said:


> I found that one particularly engaging.


very laid back


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

He negged me when I said "reps when I log on " on a post where a User was taking the pis5 out of mods.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Kennyken said:


> He negged me when I said "reps when I log on " on a post where a User was taking the pis5 out of mods.


complain to the admin mate. sounds serious


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> complain to the admin mate. sounds serious


I Did. I rang lorian and asked him what the fcuk is going on


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Exactly,talking of the 'massive void' left is nonsense.Gen con traffic is down,that's probably it.Oh and more interesting/slightly controversial threads stay open longer without THREAD CLOSED appearing with no explanation.


Gen Con is where it's at though!


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> I've nothing against the guy, always got on with him although he went a bit fruity once he became a mod. Now, on to this quoted post. You are either milky or you are on ****ing crack. He had the nerve to comment on my lack of training posts once, threads started:
> 
> Anyone watching Splash ?
> 
> ...


milky was one the reasons i decided to join up after just being a reader of the forum for a long time. he was a fountain of training and dietary knowledge and a constant source of entertainment and enlightenment.

RIP big guy

p.s you missed out his "how long could you survive in a transit van" one of my personal favorite threads of all time.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Love2DL said:


> Gen Con is where it's at though!


Mate I'm totally fine with people using the forum for Gen Con,just think when it's a bodybuilding forum and a Mod is constantly making nonsense threads it's a bit much that's all!In my latests posts panel there was often 7/8 Gen Con threads to 2/3 bodybuilding/training nutrition threads!


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> yeh but I dont profess to bring anything to the forum only a bit of piss taking and light hearted nonsense


Whatever it is in each individual mix of what we all bring to the forum, I'd be genuinely gutted if you ever left.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Jaff0 said:


> Whatever it is in each individual mix of what we all bring to the forum, I'd be genuinely gutted if you ever left.


get a room


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> get a room


As I've told you before, if you want to watch, you've got to pay.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Jaff0 said:


> Whatever it is in each individual mix of what we all bring to the forum, I'd be genuinely gutted if you ever left.


Why thank you.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> Quote Originally Posted by Jaff0 View Post
> 
> Whatever it is in each individual mix of what we all bring to the forum, I'd be genuinely gutted if you ever left.


hmmmmm dont know about that


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

romper stomper said:


> hmmmmm dont know about that


Not very nice now is it


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

ashcrapper banned? since when? I really need to pay more attention.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> ashcrapper banned? since when? I really need to pay more attention.


Yesterday


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Yesterday


why?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> why?


No idea


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

pour quoi?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Hope it's a Temp ban....Ash is a decent guy.

They'll be nobody left soon, but after tussle with some fool I've been having on another thread, I understand why some of us resort to extreme comments.

Come back soon Ash.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> why?


probably due to lovleyladee trolling and playing the bullying card


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> ashcrapper banned? since when? I really need to pay more attention.


Because I told him I was in love with him and then he couldn't handle my love

True story


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i like ash he a dry funny fcuker but if any of us cross the line we get infractions or bans .

ive got 2 infractions .


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Heavyassweights said:


> probably due to lovleyladee trolling and playing the bullying card


do tell. or are you just making that up?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> do tell. or are you just making that up?


posts are there to be seen in the "approaching thread"


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i miss milkys random threads on various tv shows and his rage at any mention of `zyzz` :laugh:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

atleast Ash will have time to join a gym now


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Hope it's a Temp ban....Ash is a decent guy.
> 
> They'll be nobody left soon, but after tussle with some fool I've been having on another thread, I understand why some of us resort to extreme comments.
> 
> Come back soon Ash.


I heard through grape vine it's a 30 day ban.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Well the girls do bring it on themselves.

Kidding


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Dazzza said:


> Well the girls do bring it on themselves.
> 
> Kidding


See, Ash is the only ****er who could get away with saying that without the kidding bit at the end :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ash ahs a temp ban, will be back.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

2004mark said:


> See, Ash is the only ****er who could get away with saying that without the kidding bit at the end :lol:


He's so dreamy


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

It was for personal insults repeatedly. It's a month ban. I like ash too but rules are clear on personal insults.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> He's so dreamy


Especially when he wears boobs on his head


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> It was for personal insults repeatedly. It's a month ban. I like ash too but rules are clear on personal insults.


Who pulled the trigger? I bet there was a queue :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

He's probably gone to that TD forum that keeps getting mentioned, everyone else that's been banned seems to go there.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Smitch said:


> He's probably gone to that TD forum that keeps getting mentioned, everyone else that's been banned seems to go there.


You can't say that on here you'll get banned!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

MunchieBites said:


> You can't say that on here you'll get banned!


Banned for mentioning another forum? I've mentioned loads of other forums on here before.

I have no idea what it is anyway, it just keeps cropping up, i don't even know the proper name of it.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> You can't say that on here you'll get *banned*!


slighty pathetic?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Ben_Dover said:


> Who pulled the trigger? I bet there was a queue :lol:


I'm sure there is for me, but im soft as anything so it'll be a long wait 

I liked the guy, guess he was intentionally stirred up to have bitten.

I'm wise to such business, besides it's in one ear and out the other nowadays as i honestly couldn't care less what people think of me.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Dazzza said:


> , guess he was intentionally stirred up to have bitten.


Nail on the head mate, not sure why stirrers don't get banned as well as the member that bites at their trolling??


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Banned for mentioning another forum? I've mentioned loads of other forums on here before.
> 
> I have no idea what it is anyway, it just keeps cropping up, i don't even know the proper name of it.


Wouldn't be the first m8


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

spudsy said:


> Nail on the head mate, not sure why stirrers don't get banned as well as the member that bites at their trolling??


Well that's the thing isn't it, they know full well what they're doing.

I don't argue full stop, drains the life out of me so i usually give up and let them be.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2014)

Smitch said:


> He's probably gone to that TD forum that keeps getting mentioned, everyone else that's been banned seems to go there.


Yeah but they always come back, they know where there breads buttered :laugh:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Hafpor said:


> Yeah but they always come back, they know where there breads buttered :laugh:


I try to use both. So many great folk on here and there, yourself included halfpor such a witty chap.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2014)

Fatstuff said:


> I try to use both. So many great folk on here and there, yourself included halfpor such a witty chap.


That made me laugh, thanks

First time today :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Hafpor said:


> That made me laugh, thanks
> 
> First time today :thumbup1:


Anytime sir, anytime.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I hope Milky is ok cos I liked him and he was always very pleasant towards me.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Poor milky come bk soon old man!


----------

